# Dash Painting Question



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

What Paint do you people who have done this recommend I use?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im currently using Plastikotes Dash and trim paint er something.Its only $5 a can at Advance Auto Parts.I would suggest prepping very well before coating though.Cleaning with mineral spirits and water should be good enough though.VHT makes a spray dye that is supposed to be great too.


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Im using krylon general purpose, gloss black dash accents on black dash looks sweet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

duplicolor brands own me


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60802


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I use SEM brand products from my local paint and body supply store. I prep with castrol super clean and a green scotchbrite first then rinse it and dry it before using a wax and silicone remover on the whole surface to eliminate any traces of oils that may remain. Next would follow a tack rag after which you don't touch it. Finally, paint it to achieve hiding.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

God why do people paint there cars on the inside, looks so ricy and bad.. ewwwfaaaaa.... Bored and want to paint something save your 5 bucks and a little more, buy a dash kit and give your car a nice look not a cheap arse sprayed look.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you know nothing


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G2

www.g2usa.com


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you know nothing


Common lets see that ricey lookin dash...

If you want a nice dash go buy a black one...

Buy something nice for your car don't spray rice on it..

You might as we'll be like those kool kids with the flame stickers all over them... :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dash kits look like rubbish.
no one wants a quater inch of material sticking out from the original plastic.
a good spraying is better than a dash kit any day of the week, and twice on Sundays


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

schebs240 said:


> Common lets see that ricey lookin dash...
> 
> If you want a nice dash go buy a black one...
> 
> ...


You do understand that this is the _COSMETIC_ section, right?

A professional dye/spray job is just as good if not better than any dash kit.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> Common lets see that ricey lookin dash...
> 
> If you want a nice dash go buy a black one...
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, forgot the world revolved around you. What else would you like us to do? Tell us please since everyone wants our car to look EXACTLY like yours just the way you have it and want it to look like.

Everyone here has differents tastes and preferences. I don't even understand why the mods allow bigoted comments like yours exist especially in the cosmetics forums.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

danifilth said:


> Im currently using Plastikotes Dash and trim paint er something.Its only $5 a can at Advance Auto Parts.I would suggest prepping very well before coating though.Cleaning with mineral spirits and water should be good enough though.VHT makes a spray dye that is supposed to be great too.



I have to say that I too have ues Plastikotes in the past and it looked fine and dandy... hooray for silver and electric blue


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

The world does rotate around me because I'm the man...

Actually 200 outkast correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the point of this place to opinionize peoples decisions and give thoughts on it.. because YOU WOULDN'T ask if you didn't want to know....

Paint is busted... Looks so cheap... Keep on ricen, but I think u need a Honda not a Nissan.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

schebs240 said:


> The world does rotate around me because I'm the man...
> 
> Actually 200 outkast correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the point of this place to opinionize peoples decisions and give thoughts on it.. because YOU WOULDN'T ask if you didn't want to know....
> 
> Paint is busted... Looks so cheap... Keep on ricen, but I think u need a Honda not a Nissan.....



Typical Nissan Nazi garbage....
Your advise was that they should use a dash kit. To some/most people those are worse than a decent spray/dye/wrap job. 
Being constructive is one thing, telling people that painting your interior parts is rice is just ignorant.

I have quite a few of my interor pieces painted or wrapped. I don't think it looks bad at all. Judges seem to like it as well.

Just wait until Samo gets his hands on this post. 
Enjoy your time here...it may be short :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

has anyone actually looked at Schebs' car?
I dont think he holds any clout in the cosmetic arena


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

My cars no show winner, and I don't go around here flaunting my car off now do I???

As for Samo giving me the boot, hahahaha do u really think I give a fuk, dude If i'm really that bored i'll just create a new name and sign back on, woooow so I no longer am a enthusiast, now I'm a noob... No please NOOOOOOOO... WTF???

And actually Radio my car is dark n sleek thats all I want with some nice sound, n A/c is all i need for my drive....

I have no reason to impress any of you, I'll take out my brothers truck race any of you and smoke you all in looks style and speed (If I wanted to be a sh!t talker I could be but I'm not so don't talk it urself....) So whats to impress..?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

"Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones"

You don't flaunt your car, but you seem to like to shoot down other people's ideas, and an entire car manufacturer for that matter.

Maybe a banning is too easy, you bring a bit of comedy relief to the forum 

This made me laugh...
You post that you'll tAkE oUt yOuR BroThERs TRuCk tO RaCE AnY oF uS ANd SMokE uS AlL iN LoOkS STyLe aND sPeEd.
Hey, guess what...I know people with cool cars/trucks too. I don't see the point in bragging about _other_ peoples cars. 

It seems to me that you have quite a bit to learn in life.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

lol i dont know their are pretty good looking cars on here and u really dont wana mess with the people on this board that have R32 and R33 as well as some RB 240's and boosted GA's as well as sr20's bad move! if u wana race your brothers truck try to pick on the people in the GEO forums. and dont bring ur brother into this if you cant fend for your self. and IMHO 
they look alot better then 95% of trucks too 

Geting back on topic how would you go about paint the a/c vents? would that spray work fine? i have the rest of my interior panels painted and those are the only ones that are missing. im worried about getting spray on the inside of the car......


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i wouldnt paint the vents, unless it's a silver or grey color that matches the base colors of the interior
dont paint them red, yellow, blue, etc.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nuff said


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

1 small comment about not bragging to make a point and it's all about showing off my brothers car, its a point made, not a taunt.... (Shaking Head) 

And radio whats wrong with my pik?? Actually on most of the boards I use that on most people seem to really like it??

Actually I didn't want to beef with no one..

And for all that say alot, yeah I painted parts on my interior of my Max, and many of my friends have painted interior, i'm just expressing a point of opinion that I DON"T LIKE IT. I think alot better can be done to a car then simply paint the interior... MY OPINION LOOKS CHEESY....

If your going to paint the vents pull them out and paint them.. Don't spray in your car overspray lands everywhere.... you'll have fine dots on everything...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> My cars no show winner, and I don't go around here flaunting my car off now do I???


no, but you came in here calling us ricers because we want to paint our interior parts



schebs240 said:


> As for Samo giving me the boot, hahahaha do u really think I give a fuk, dude If i'm really that bored i'll just create a new name and sign back on, woooow so I no longer am a enthusiast, now I'm a noob... No please NOOOOOOOO... WTF???


you might not want to do that



schebs240 said:


> And actually Radio my car is dark n sleek thats all I want with some nice sound, n A/c is all i need for my drive....


fine and dandy. that's your opinion. 



schebs240 said:


> I have no reason to impress any of you, I'll take out my brothers truck race any of you and smoke you all in looks style and speed (If I wanted to be a sh!t talker I could be but I'm not so don't talk it urself....) So whats to impress..?


no one here is to impress, or be impressed. especially not by anyone who will 'go get my brothers truck and smoke you all!!'
we trade info, discuss parts, give tips, etc.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Not the actual vent im sorry i meant to say the Vent trim like where the lil knob is to open and close the vent. sorry i can see how you guys got that i wanted to paint the trim around it. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/626608/2

You can see there that i have some pices painted but not the a/c trim. i wanted to paint that but i dont know how i would go about doing that. i painted the other pices by just yanking them off sanded them down and layed a nice coat primer and i got the same color as my car ( KN4) in a can and i sprayed the pices. 
( there is nothing rice about my car and it has interior pices painted )


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah buddy
thats a damn nice car

and i didnt notice the drop before...looks even better after the drop


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think the parts that are painted on my interior look cheesy, and neither does anyone who sees it in person.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

who is the schebs character? and why does he drive that POS looking thing and talk about other people's cosmetic mods? thats like calling somebody ugly when u urself are hideous.........schebs, u are teh ghey


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> who is the schebs character? and why does he drive that POS looking thing and talk about other people's cosmetic mods? thats like calling somebody ugly when u urself are hideous.........schebs, u are teh ghey


Don’t be jealous U :loser:


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

How old are you schebs? Maby you should hit puberty before you talk shit here.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521

You should check that out some time schebs.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521
> 
> You should check that out some time schebs.


Then maybe you should take a little time to back track this thread and REREAD, this all came about how *I don't think dashboard painting looks good*, from that to all these people saying my car is busted, so umm I am not going to sit here and act like I'm at fault for this, I gave my critisism on something and all I said was I THINK it looks ricey, I didn't say anyone's car was ugly, I have my right to say whatever I want as long as I don't break any of the forum rules, which I totally respect. So lets start over

I think dash paint looks bad, if you have good for you, it's your car not mine, enjoy it love it what ever you want, I'm not a fan of it I think OEM looks better. And if you can't deal with that thats just ur imaturity problem, just like I think 4 foot aluminum wings look bad 2. Am I wrong for feeling that way???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, you said....



schebs240 said:


> God why do people paint there cars on the inside, looks so ricy and bad.. ewwwfaaaaa.... Bored and want to paint something save your 5 bucks and a little more, buy a dash kit and give your car a nice look not a cheap arse sprayed look.


In this post you say to save up and get a dash kit. Dash kit's are more ghetto than a well done paint/dye/wrap job. Sure, you can get a good dash kit, but those cost hundreds of dollars. You can damn near get your dash wrapped for that cost.
I have pics that prove that a painted interior does not look cheap or cheesy.

and then...



schebs240 said:


> Common lets see that ricey lookin dash...
> 
> If you want a nice dash go buy a black one...
> 
> ...


Now you start in on other peoples cars. Sure you are not directly pointing out people, but you are being an ass none the less.

This would of been a great time to keep your fingers off the keyboard.
but no...



schebs240 said:


> The world does rotate around me because I'm the man...
> 
> Actually 200 outkast correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the point of this place to opinionize peoples decisions and give thoughts on it.. because YOU WOULDN'T ask if you didn't want to know....
> 
> Paint is busted... Looks so cheap... Keep on ricen, but I think u need a Honda not a Nissan.....


With this post you solidify your place as a ignorant kid, who is all on Nissans dick. There are numerous Hondas that are much nicer than most Nissans.
Get a grip, you are not driving a Bugatti.

The torture did not stop there. You go on to bring up your brothers truck (bad idea) and continue to prove your lack of worth.

Just be glad that samo has not (yet) laid down the verbal ass whipping that you deserve.

:dumbass:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Your point...OEM is boring to some people...



















bad pic quality




































I have many more examples.....

This is the cosmetic setion...most people want something other than OEM.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

And out of those 6 piks, maybe 1 of them was done by a person on there own, the rest most likely a custom shop, and those are almost all vinyl overlays, probably heatgunned to the original vinyl.
That fuzzy sh!t is pimp..
And I can respect good work like most of them, just that most home paint jobs don't really come out good, they tend to scratch scuff chip and turn nasty.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Part 2. of that

Unless you are using a spray gun it is seriosly hard to get a nice coat, spray cans leave a sandpaper feel on most surfaces, and that gloss is a hard to obtain look.
So I've been trying to say just because u can get a good can for the car doesn't mean ur gonna get that shinny vinyl look.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You never said anything about not going to the pros. Like I said, a good dash kits also costs quite a bit.
As with most things in life, you get what you pay for.
If someone wants to rattle can their interior, more power to them. 
Will they win any shows with that quality of work...I bet not.
Some people have no intention of showing their car, so that does not even matter to most people.
I've seen some good rattle can interiors, and I've seen some bad ones.

The point is, people have the right to do whatever they want without some keyboard cop telling them that what they are doing is ricey/cheesy...and my favorite, should just go buy a Honda...

That was my main problem with your posts.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

never thought these words would come out of my mouth

that focus looks hot


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> never thought these words would come out of my mouth
> 
> that focus looks hot


Check out the rear "seat"


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Let me come off right here, I'm sorry to all those I offended in this thread, and I hope to crush all of this here with this post. 

My last comment CLNB your right with the what u said, but I guess opinions lead to arguements and I was a bit hasty to hate on the paint.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's cool man....

I've just come to learn that people are going to do what they want to do regardless of other people's opinions. They live and learn. Hell, I had some of my interior parts Krylon painted...it looked alright, but I was not happy with it. I had it done at a paint shop, and it turned out great. 

I also have a thing against putting down an entire manufacturer for no real reason. There are many, many clean capable Hondas out there.

Again, it's all good man...:cheers:


----------

